
Show HN: BingHomepageAPI, lets you get the current Bing Homepage - muzzammil1998
https://github.com/muhammadmuzzammil1998/BingHomepageAPI
======
ishu3101
What does this api do that the Bing API
([http://www.bing.com/HPImageArchive.aspx?format=js&idx=0&n=1&...](http://www.bing.com/HPImageArchive.aspx?format=js&idx=0&n=1&mkt=en-
US)) does not do?

